# Help Needed With Composer and Song Name



## bubka21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,
I am in need of some help with a song I wanted to get a recording of and know the name and composer. I played this song in Orchestra with my highschool and would really like to get a professional recording or at least know the composer and name of the piece. If anyone can help and possibly identify the piece I would be very grateful. I have uploaded the only recording I have (sorry the quality is very bad), which is just a piece of one of the movements. I would guess and hope someone with some expertise and better knowledge of classical music could identify the song for me. Anyways I would appreciate any help, it was a piece I really enjoyed playing many years ago (French Horn) and I have good copies of most of the music I played but this is one I never could remember or find. Thank you to anyone in advance for your time and help.

http://media.putfile.com/Unknown-75-94-83

Thank you again!


----------



## weber4760 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Vaughan Williams!*

That's part of the slow movement (Lento, I believe) of Ralph Vaughan William's London Symphony (Symphony No. 2)....one of my favorite symphonies EVER! If you want a recommendation for a recording, I particularly like the Chandos version (http://www.chandos-records.com/Details05.asp?CNumber=CHAN 9902) which contains the symphony in it's entirety. Vaughan Williams had changed the symphony after it's first performance due to criticism...this cd has all the original music...and it is amazing! If you like this cd, try out some more of VW's stuff...alot of it is really great. I would recommend the 5th symphony as a follow-up, to me, it's the most beautiful of VW's symphonies. Also, he wrote a ton of other music, operas, cantatas, and various "fantasias"...look up the Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis and the wonderful A Lark Ascending...I don't think you'll be dissappointed...welcome to the world of Vaughan Williams...one of the great under-appreciated british composers!

Scott


----------



## bubka21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Scott,
Thank you so much. I do really love this music and really am looking forward to getting some pro recordings. Your help and knowledge is much appreciated. 
Thanks!!


----------

